# powerbook G4 / 15" - problème d'écran



## rogaroga (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous 

j'ai un problème avec un powerbook G4 15". 
le bas de l'écran comporte un bug d'affichage. 
au début cela était assez limité, mais petit à petit ça c'est aggravé. 
on peut y remédier en changeant l'inclinaison de l'écran ou en le  pinçant en bas à gauche. 

j'aimerais bien le réparer. 
savez vous comment faire ? 

j'ai trouvé des posts concernant ce sujet sur le forum. certain disent qu'il faut changer l'écran (300 !!) d'autres disent qu'il suffit de changer la nappe de connexion (29). au final je n'ai pas trouvé d'avis définitif sur la question. 

merci pour vos avis


----------



## Invité (5 Février 2012)

Si c'est modifiable en changeant l'orientation ou en pinçant le bas/gauche niveau charnière, il est possible que ça soit la nappe


----------



## Karamazow (5 Février 2012)

A mon avis c'est la nappe.


----------



## rogaroga (5 Février 2012)

vous savez qui peut réparer ça à Paris (nord) ? 
merci


----------



## didgar (6 Février 2012)

Salut !



rogaroga a dit:


> vous savez qui peut réparer ça à Paris (nord) ?
> merci



Si j'y habitais encore j'aurais pu !
Ca a l'air chaud à faire quand même => http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Install...m-15-Inch-1-1-5-GHz-Display-Data-Cable/1025/1

A+

Didier


----------

